# Gentoo Linux 2004.3

## ian!

 *Tobias Scherbaum - gentoo.de wrote:*   

> Die vierte und finale Veröffentlichung von Gentoo Linux im Jahr 2004 ist da: Gentoo Linux 2004.3
> 
> Das Hauptaugenmerk während der vergangenen Monate lag in der Fehlerbehebung und Verbesserung der Release Tools. Alle wichtigen von Gentoo unterstützten Architekturen sind bei diesem Release dabei: amd64, hppa, ppc, sparc, x86 sowie der initiale ppc64 Release. Weiterhin gibt es eine experimentelle Veröffentlichung für die alpha Architektur und Stages für ia64 und s390. Ebenfalls hat das Embedded Team Stages für zahlreiche Architekturen bereitgestellt, die in experimental/ zu finden sind.
> 
> Die wichtigsten Neuerungen in 2004.3: Sowohl amd64 als auch ppc haben den Wechsel zu gcc 3.4 als Standardcompiler vollzogen. amd64 und x86 benutzen beide nur noch einen Kernel auf der LiveCD. Die Änderungen im Detail sind wie immer in den Changelogs und Release Notes nachzulesen.
> ...

 

----------

## thurin

und kommt natürlich an dem tag raus, an dem ich mit der installation von der 2004.2 fertig geworden bin  :Smile: 

----------

## Gekko

 *thurin wrote:*   

> und kommt natürlich an dem tag raus, an dem ich mit der installation von der 2004.2 fertig geworden bin 

 

Das ist egal. Wenn Du bei der Installation von stage1 ein emerge sync oder nach dem installieren ein emerge sync und emerge -uD world gemacht hast bist eh auf dem selben Stand.

----------

## thurin

guat.. nochmal hab i nämlich nimmer so lang zeit  :Smile: )

----------

## dertobi123

 *thurin wrote:*   

> und kommt natürlich an dem tag raus, an dem ich mit der installation von der 2004.2 fertig geworden bin 

 

Ist das nicht immer so?  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

man sollte bei gentoo grundsätzlich an die release-notes hängen:

it is not necessary to update your existing gentoo-system, we are not microsoft  :Wink: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

cat hoschis_post | sed -e 's/update/reinstall/'

 :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Hrhr ... Der "Useluss use of cat" Award des Tages geht an dich  :Wink: 

```
sed -e 's/update/reinstall/'  hoschis_post
```

----------

## Pengo73

Hallo,

leider ist (zumindest bei mir) keine Installation möglich!

Bei einem 

```
emerge system
```

 bekomme ich verschiedene Fehler die zum Abruch führen.

In diesem Fall bei texinfo...

```
make[2]: *** [texinfo.info] Error 139

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/texinfo-4.7-r1/work/texinfo-4.7/doc'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/texinfo-4.7-r1/work/texinfo-4.7'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/texinfo-4.7-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 54, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Ist jemanden dieses Problem bekannt?

Gruß

Pengo

----------

## Ragin

Nutzt du vielleicht ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" ?

----------

## Pengo73

nein,

ganz normales 

```
emerge system
```

 stage 2 (P4) auf einem frischen System.

----------

## Ragin

Gut, dann eine andere Frage: hast du auch eine korrekte make.conf?

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist kopiere dir die make.conf.example in make.conf um und konfiguriere (nochmal) neu.

----------

## Pengo73

Habe nur die Option MAKEOPTS hinzugefügt.

```
# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

----------

## Ragin

Wenn das deine gesamte make.conf ist nutze mal die make.conf.example. Ich hatte auch einmal diese "Mini-Version". Danach ging auch nichts mehr.

Das Beispiel hat noch einige Sachen mehr drin (obwohl die meisten eh Standard sind) und komischerweise gehts dann.

----------

## sambatasse

Muss man jetzt wirklich nichts im System ändern ?

Ick hatte erst neulich sohne aktion da wurde mir erklärt das müste man machen weil halt nicht einfach emerge sync reicht.

Das wars

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore. 
> 
>  !!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible: 
> ...

 

----------

## Ragin

```

cp /etc/make.conf.example /etc/make.conf

```

Danach editierst du die Datei (von mir aus sichere dir die Einstellungen der alten vorher) und ändere alles wieder zu den oben genannten Einstellungen ab.

Danach versuchst du es erneut.

Der Hinweis von portage hat etwas mit der neuen portage Version zu tun. Inzwischen ist nach einem emerge sync auch schon

```

ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3 make.profile

```

an der Reihe  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> Muss man jetzt wirklich nichts im System ändern ?
> 
> Ick hatte erst neulich sohne aktion da wurde mir erklärt das müste man machen weil halt nicht einfach emerge sync reicht.
> 
> Das wars
> ...

 

Nein, die ganz normalen regelmäßigen Updates reichen vollkommen  :Smile: 

Der letzte Bruch (bei dem man entweder viel Arbeit hatte oder neu installierte) war vor Version 1.4, oder wars 1.2?!

----------

## sambatasse

leute irgendwie werde ich irre immer ists anders als zuvor

ick habe es so verstanden als werde das ultra wichtig sonst geht nix mehr

und dann müste man das doch jetzt machen mit der 3

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=246591&highlight=

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> leute irgendwie werde ich irre immer ists anders als zuvor
> 
> ick habe es so verstanden als werde das ultra wichtig sonst geht nix mehr
> 
> und dann müste man das doch jetzt machen mit der 3
> ...

 

Hast du schon die Befehle ausgeführt? (Ohne #)

----------

## sambatasse

ah JA

----------

## pablo_supertux

Und wo ist denn das Problem? Nachdem du das ausführst, läuft alles wir normal.

----------

## smg

*freude* 2004.3 ist draußen, gleich mal downloaden, danke für die links!  :Smile: 

mfg

----------

## sambatasse

 *Quote:*   

> Und wo ist denn das Problem? Nachdem du das ausführst, läuft alles wir normal.

 

offentsichliche nicht

aber einige sachen laufen nicht richtig mehr 

warum keine ahnung 

die frage bleibt muss man das jetzt mit der 3 machen oder neuistalliren

----------

## platinumviper

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Und wo ist denn das Problem? Nachdem du das ausführst, läuft alles wir normal. 
> 
> offentsichliche nicht
> 
> aber einige sachen laufen nicht richtig mehr 
> ...

 

Nein, man kann aber man muss nicht. Wenn das Profil zu alt wird gibt es die Meldung, die Du gepostet hast, dann solltest Du es updaten. Vergleiche einfach die Dateien im alten und neuen Verzeichnis, dann siehst Du die Unterschiede. Nach ändern des Links solltest Du mit 

```
emerge -pvuD world
```

 nachsehen, ob Abhängigkeiten nicht mehr erfüllt sind und eventuell ein älteres Profil nehmen.

----------

## platinumviper

 *Stephan - 'ash' wrote:*   

> gleich mal downloaden

 

Wozu? Wenn Du vor kurzem ein Update gemacht hast, ist Dein System aktueller als 2004.3  :Smile:  .

Falls Du einen Rechner auf Gentoo umstellen willst ist der Download natürlich sinnvoll.

platinumviper

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe den RED ZACK PC

(AMD Athlon 64 3200+ CPU ("Newcastle", 2,2 GHz, 512kb L2 Cache), Mainboard Fujitsu Siemens D1607, VIA K8T800, "Cool´n´quiet", EKL Low Noise Kühler wird über Mainboard gesteuert, 512 MB DDR Ram (400) Markenhersteller (Hynix oder Samsung), 1x Modul, NEC 2510A Dual +- R/RW Combo Brenner +8X4X -8X4X CD 32X16X48X, Leadtek nVidia FX6800GT Grafikkarte mit 256 MB GDDR-3 Ram, 2x Seagate (Typ: ST3200822AS) 200GB RAID 7.200 U/Min. 8MB Cache S-ATA Festplatten im S-ATA Raid Verbund)

Ich konnte weder mit der live cd 2004.2 noch mit 2004.3 booten, sondern mußte mir auch noch 2004.1 besorgen. Die hat dann die Installation ermöglicht.

----------

## @4u

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> ... Ich konnte weder mit der live cd 2004.2 noch mit 2004.3 booten, sondern mußte mir auch noch 2004.1 besorgen. Die hat dann die Installation ermöglicht.

 Was gab es denn für Fehlermeldungen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Die 2004.2 und 2004.3 haben einfach nicht gebootet. Die Statusanzeige erschien und dann war schluß. Ich habe allerdings nicht die -verbose Option genutzt. Ich denke, es lag an meinen SATA-Fetsplatten. Ich habe jetzt im BIOS umgestellt, da hat die 2004.3 auch sofort gebootet.

----------

## @4u

Ein Tipp - auch wenn die Statusanzeige noch nichts anzeigt (zum Thema "Drücken Sie F2 für ..."), kann man dennoch bereits über F2 auf verbose umstellen. Vorausgesetzt, der Rechner ist nicht eingefroren, siehst du dann entsprechend ausgegebene Fehlermeldungen.

----------

## genstef

Ihr müssst übrigens nicht die gentoo-livecd zum installieren nehmen, man kann von jedem linux-system aus installieren. Mein Favourit ist die imo beste livecd kanotix: http://www.kanotix.com

----------

## borlander

Gibt es eigentlich keine Pentum 4 package CD ??? ich habe kein unter http://tracker.netdomination.org/ gefunden

PS Kanotix ist geil - ich erstelle gerade eine miniHowto - Gentoo mit Kanotix installieren

----------

## Nebu

Das how to würde mich auch interessieren  :Wink: 

Wärst du so nett und schreibst mir dann ne Mail??  :Very Happy: 

----------

## [/elBASTRON]

Ich als armer kleiner ISDN-User hab ja relative Probleme mein Gentoo up-to-date zu halten, kommt man eigentlich auch aus Deutschland an diesen tollen DVDs mit den ganzen Paketen aus'm Portage ran?

----------

## tm130

 *genstef wrote:*   

> Ihr müssst übrigens nicht die gentoo-livecd zum installieren nehmen, man kann von jedem linux-system aus installieren. Mein Favourit ist die imo beste livecd kanotix: http://www.kanotix.com

 

Ich persönlich finde es unter aller Sau, wenn ein (Ex?) Kanotix-Dev als Gentoo-Developer die Kanotix-CD anpreist. Vielleicht ist sie wirklich so viel besser, aber es ist genauso hinterfotzig als wenn ein Mercedes-Verkäufer die Autos nur verkäuft um "Mercedes-Benz" auf der Visitenkarte zu haben aber in wirklichkeit jedem seiner Kunden BMW empfiehlt   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Edit:

Und wie ich das sehe, ist das sogar in Bugreports der Fall - U N F A S S B A R   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gentop

Hey nu komm mal wieder runter von deiner Palme  :Wink:  Hab Kanotix auch mal getestet - ist gar nicht so übel  :Wink: 

----------

## tm130

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Hey nu komm mal wieder runter von deiner Palme  Hab Kanotix auch mal getestet - ist gar nicht so übel 

 

Das mag stimmen - aber man kann doch als repräsentative Person nicht sagen "Kauf nicht bei mir, mein Zeug ist Müll"

----------

## gentop

Naja - ich glaub du übertreibst da etwas mit deiner Interpretation von seiner Aussage   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## genstef

tm130: Tut mir Leid, das war echt nicht richtig, und ich sollte so etwas als Gentoo developer nicht machen, selbst wenn die Aussage richtig ist gehört sich das nicht und ich habe echt einen Fehler gemacht. Meine persönliche Meinung kann ich halt mit dem roten Schriftzug unter dem Namen nicht zum besten geben, und sollte ich auch nicht.

Die alternative Installation mit "Knoppix" ist aber auch offziell bei Gentoo vorgesehen:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/altinstall.xml#doc_chap3

Entschuldigung nochmal an alle, für den Ärger, den mein Posting machte.

----------

## schrippe

Wo liegt denn nun der GROßE Unterschied zwischen Knoppix und Kanotix?

Hab da nicht viel gefunden.

----------

## ian!

unstuck

----------

